

Sergey Brin on Google's China decision - nreece
http://blog.ted.com/2010/02/our_focus_has_b.php

======
revorad
Priceless Quote:

 _I'm an optimist. I want to find a way to really work within the Chinese
system and provide more and better information. So, I think a lot of people
think I'm naive, and that may well be true, but I wouldn't have started a
search engine in 1998 if I wasn't naive in that way._

